# The Inquisitor’s Field Manual



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

(The following is a satirical manual meant for laughter and enjoyment. It shall be updated periodically and until all chapters have been written. Feel free to suggest further chapters or the inclusion of material you might wish to see contained within this manual. And remember, it's just for fun.)​*
The Inquisitor’s Field Manual
*​

WARNING​ 
Information in this manual is subject to interpretation. If, for any reason, material published in this guide does not fit your individual situation, feel free to ignore it and do what you had planned to do anyway.​ 
Anything discussed in this manual is subject to change without notice. Changes will be sent via Astropath… if someone bothers to remember.
​ ***
​The Inquisitor’s Field Guide has been written, edited, and distributed by the Holy Orders of the Emperor’s Inquisition. It has been transcribed by a host of scribes locked away in various places that no one needs to worry about. All versions of this manual are good and true copies except for the ones that say otherwise. If a manual does indeed say otherwise, burn it immediately and kill the person who gave it to you, as they are most likely heretics.​ 
***​ *
FOREWORD*​ 
By Inquisitor [Name Forgotten and Unimportant]​ You are now a member of the Holy Orders of the Emperor’s Inquisition, and as such you are now above reproach by all but your peers. It is your sacred duty to root out the evil within the Imperium, the taint of the Ruinous Powers throughout the galaxy, and kill any aliens you might come across while you’re at it. You are armed with the most powerful tool in the entire Imperium, the Inquisitorial Remit. Use it wisely, use it well, and use it often.

During you time as a member of the Holy Orders of the Emperor’s Inquisition, you may be called upon to do things that will make those around you faint, cry in disbelief, and otherwise cower with fear at the inhumanity of it all. Do not be swayed by these things; there are smelling salts, tissues, and combat drugs that will cure all that ails the weak of heart and mind. Although if you do need something, just requisition it from your local medic station or like facility, not like they can stop you anyway.

Go forth, young Inquisitor! Make your mark on the Imperium; combat the enemies within, without, and beyond! The Emperor will guide you in all things, and if he’s busy helping someone else, just lay waste to the planet and pretend it never existed in the first place.​ 
***
​ *TABLE OF CONTENTS*​ 
Chapter One: The Inquisition’s Orders, their missions, and you​ Chapter Two: Inquisitor’s Guide to the Imperium​ Chapter Three: The Ruinous Power; Evil at a Glance​ Chapter Four: Heretics; Rooting out the scum of humanity​ Chapter Five: Aliens; the Lithe, the Bioweapons, and the Uglies​ Chapter Six: Exterminatus; Why not?
​ ***​
*Chapter One: The Inquisition’s Orders, their missions, and you*​
As you are no doubt aware, the Inquisition is divided into many different Orders, each of them devoted to one of the three major charges of the Inquisition as laid out by the Emperor of Mankind. They are the Ordo Malleus, the Ordo Hereticus, and the Ordo Xenos. They cover the basics of what it is the Inquisition does. Like any great organization in the Imperium, the Holy Orders of the Emperor’s Inquisition are a constantly evolving and ever-changing entity. We grow and change as events occur, adapting to new situations and new threats as they appear. But we’ll get more into that later. First you need to know a little bit about each of the three major Orders.​ 
The Ordo Malleus is the branch of the Inquisition that deals almost exclusively with daemons and the other miscellaneous critters that come from within the warp hell bent on perverting what the God-Emperor gave us. They are among some of the most fanatical and devoted members of the Imperium, and thankfully they’re on our side. This Ordo is one of our oldest, appearing right after the God-Emperor smote that foul Horus into oblivion and took his place on the Golden Throne. Being so old, it also tends to have the most artifacts. It’s not unusual to see one of our Inquisitorial brethren wielding some ancient piece of technology made during the Dark Age of Technology. Granted, they’re only going to use it to slay a Chaos daemon and be killed in the process… but at least they look damn good doing it.​ 
For those Inquisitors who can’t see themselves doing the dirty work themselves, the Ordo Malleus comes with its own Chamber Militant, namely the Grey Knights. These silver clad Adeptus Astartes are among some of the best trained, most loyal, and battle hardened groups in the Imperium. Luckily for you, you are a member of the Inquisition so you don’t have to be executed now that you know they exist! These polished mountains of pure Imperial Wrath have taken down millions, if not billions of daemons since their founding. If you need something that worships the Ruinous Powers put down for good, we recommend you put in a requisition for some Grey Knights.​
The Ordo Hereticus is the second major branch of the Inquisition, founded just after the Age of Apostasy to deal with… you guessed it, heretics! While the textbook definition of a heretic is anyone who worships the Ruinous Powers and denies the awesomeness that is the Emperor, this isn’t always the case when someone is branded a heretic. Indeed, heresy is such a loose concept these days that most Inquisitors within, and even those not apart of the Ordo Hereticus, have a hard time agreeing upon what truly is heresy. We’ll discuss this further along in the text, but it does seem prudent to mention here briefly.

At first glance, one would think that the Ordo Hereticus and the Ecclesiarchy would be firm friends in this age, however this is not the case and never has been. While they do fundamentally believe the same things, their methods, ideals, and general temperament prevents such from being true. It would also be prudent to note that the Ordo Hereticus doesn’t just monitor the Ecclesiarchy, they regulate pretty much everyone else within the Imperium, making their job a rather large undertaking. If you are one for political intrigue, lots of fancy parties, and a great deal of backstabbing fun, this is the Order for you.

Like the Ordo Malleus, the Ordo Hereticus also has a Chamber Militant, the Adeptus Sororitas. While technically the militant body of the Ecclesiarchy, they have worked intimately with the Order for so long that they are very much at the ready to aid you should you need them. And besides, who doesn’t like to hang around with a group of fanatically loyal women hell bent on dying for the Emperor’s sake? It’s a win-win situation no matter how you look at it. 

Finally we have the Ordo Xenos. No one is entirely sure when the Ordo Xenos came into being, but it is generally accepted that they came after Malleus and well before Hereticus. Their general mission is to kill anything that isn’t human. Seems simple enough, right? Whether you are faced with Orks, Eldar, Tyranids, Tau, Necrons, or anything else we haven’t yet found and destroyed utterly the Ordo Xenos has a hand in it. Much like the Ordo Hereticus, the general theory about how to deal with the Xenos and the use of their technology is extremely tenuous. Some feel that we should simply kill them all and let the Emperor sort them out later, while others are of the mind we should work with those that can be reasoned with to fight our common enemies. How they hope to accomplish cooperation is unclear, but the fact remains, they have supporters and they do tend to get results from temporary alliances when they forge them. 

As with the other two Orders, they also possess a Chamber Militant. They are known as the Death Watch, and while they are composed of Adeptus Astartes it is not a Chapter unto itself. The Death Watch recruits their numbers from the Chapters already in service, and they serve for however long the Inquisition requires them to. Some recruits fight with the Death Watch for a single mission while others stick around for years and even decades. If they do leave the Death Watch, they are asked to take a vow of secrecy and their exploits are not made known to any of their chapter brethren. 

One reason for this secrecy is that it is frowned upon to simply kill an Adeptus Astartes. They are, unfortunately, a rather valuable asset that can’t simply be disposed of after serving in this function. Now, if one of them ever did break this vow, it would be perfectly acceptable to dispose of them, but thus far there haven’t been any reported cases of them doing so. The other reason for the secrecy is the brand of work they do. Learning to use Xeno technology carries with it a great deal of responsibility in and of itself. To handle the weapons of the enemy is usually a dangerous venture, and given the stigmas placed on such actions it would paint these Astartes in a very bad light. Though not generally the habit of the Inquisition, saving an Astartes from this type of embarrassment does serve a purpose and it does keep them viable, so it generally is overlooked for the sake of the Imperium.

Now then, these are our major branches within the Inquisition. It will be up to you to choose which best suits your interests, your talents as an Inquisitor, and which one will be best served by having you among their numbers. And don’t worry, if you pick one and change your mind later, you can always switch Orders, an Inquisitor is supposed to be capable of performing the duties of all three anyway.

***

*Chapter Two: Inquisitor’s Guide to the Imperium*​
In this chapter, we will briefly touch on all of the various Adeptus that compose the Imperium. This is basically the shorthand notes on each, for more information you can visit any one of these institutions and squeeze people for background information.

First we’ll touch on the High Lords of Terra. These people aren’t to be tested. Making enemies of them, while fun in the short term, will end up with you being killed in some nasty way. Because they preside over the entire Imperium, they have enough contacts in enough places that even you status as an Inquisitor won’t save you from angering these people. The farther away you stay from them, the better.

Next we have the Administratum. This group is enormous, and rightly so. They do all the paperwork that no one else has time to bother with. They keep track of the money, the manpower, and the projects that keep the Imperium growing and prospering… on paper. They are another group that it is better to be nice to than to piss off. While low-level functionaries are perfectly acceptable to bully, berate, and otherwise abuse, the higher up you go, the nicer you may wish to be. Unless of course you want them to somehow loose the credits you will most likely be hording during your life as an Inquisitor.

After that we have the Departmento Munitorum. Generally speaking, they supply the Imperial Guard. It is always nice to have a few of them in your back pocket. They can get you ships, weapons, and anything else you need to mount a very well supplied campaign in the Imperium if you remember to say please now and again. 

Following them we have the Adeptus Astra Telepathica, your resource for astropaths. Yet again, being nice to these people will help you stay in constant contact with your fellow Inquisitors, so it is best if you don’t upset them. Nothing is worse than being on the other side of the galaxy and your astropath ‘doesn’t get signal’.

Next we have the Adeptus Astronomica, another important part of getting around in the Imperium. Generally speaking, you won’t have any dealings with them directly, and even if you do, it will merely be in passing so you shouldn’t even really give them a second thought. 

The people that you will have to deal with as far as getting around is concerned is the Navis Nobilite. They provide Navigators for every Imperial vessel out there. Piss them off and you might as well kiss traveling anywhere goodbye. Worse yet, they might give you a Navigator that can’t even find their way into the next room, never mind through the Warp, and then you’ll really be screwed.

After that you have the Adeptus Mechanicus. While not generally something most Inquisitors tend to do, sucking up to these people would be preferred over getting on their bad side. They have a monopoly on technology, and the more you pander to their sensitive feelings, the more likely they are to give you good gear. If you’re really nice, you might someday have your very own Titan, and who wouldn’t kiss a little ass for that?

The Adeptus Custodes are, for lack of a better word, the Emperor’s own. Messing with them is like messing with the Emperor… you don’t do it. So don’t do it!

Next we come to the Adeptus Arbites. You are above them; they know it, they hate it, and you shouldn’t give a damn. Imperial Law is nice, but your word overrides it if need be in any given situation.

The Officio Assassinorum is composed of the people that do the killing that needs doing when the killing needs to be done quietly. Pissing them off is about as beneficial as sleeping with an Ork… it isn’t. These are the people that the powerful call to terminate whole families. You can call them too, but you need to do it with please and a thank you. Offending them is bad for your continued existence.

After them we have the Adeptus Ministorum. These are the ones that maintain the Imperial creed and the religion within the Imperium. While it is generally frowned upon to make enemies of the Imperial church, if it has to be done, it can be overlooked. After the Age of Apostasy, they pretty much suck it up unless you defecate on a statue of the Emperor. That will generally get you killed anyway, but it does paint an appropriate picture in terms of your limits here.

Finally we come to the Imperial militaries. Out of all of them, the only one that we recommend you be courteous to is the Adeptus Astartes. Being the Emperor’s chosen warriors, they are both useful and honored; making them look bad doesn’t do you any great favors… unless you expose them as heretics. If such a thing does happen, you’ll likely get away with slandering and exterminating them if need be. The rest of the military forces are fodder. Use and abuse as you see fit.

***​
*Chapter Three: The Ruinous Power; Evil at a Glance​*
While most of the Imperium is ignorant about the presence of the Ruinous Powers, you need to be at least somewhat familiar with them in order to combat them properly. The most important thing one should be aware of when dealing with the daemons of the warp is that they are ugly. We cannot stress enough just how ungodly horrific looking they are. They are twisted, warped, oozing, puss filled, rotting sacks of unholy flesh. Some people have gone so far as to claw their own eyes out rather than look upon these visages of utter evil. And those just the beasts that the Immaterium spawns! There are also those that actually devote themselves to the Ruinous Powers, mostly backwater humans who deny the Emperor’s greatness, but they do still exist. And much like the filth that comes flooding forth from the Warp, they also look twisted, evil and repulsive.

The Ruinous Powers all have names, and each of them have their own unique ilk that does their twisted bidding. While it is often times dangerous to utter their names, reading it isn’t so bad as long as you don’t read them out loud. If you’ve been reading this manual out loud for whatever reason, stop doing it! Have you stopped? Good, let’s continue. There are four major forces of evil, each with a daemonic power leading their forces. Each one holds dominion over aspects of the most vile of behaviors. Despite all of them wanting the same thing, none of them get along. There is more infighting among the Ruinous Powers than anything. Unfortunately, they seldom get in one another’s cross hairs and therefore don’t do our jobs for us very often.

The first of the Ruinous Powers we will examine is Khorne. This malevolent force holds dominion over anger, violence and hatred. From what we can tell from fragments collected over the centuries since we became aware of Khorne, it would seem he is the most powerful of the Ruinous Powers. It is prudent to note that this daemonic entity has a twisted sense of honor and martial nobility, but it does not seem to stop him from sending his forces to obliterate worlds even if they present no credible challenge to his forces.

There are several daemon types that the forces of Khorne field the most often, each of them will be briefly described. Because we have a lot of material to cover, we won’t be spending a great deal of time on any one of these items. If you do need further information, feel free to capture people who venerate the false gods and torture it out of them.

The first daemon on our list is the Bloodthirsters. These beasts are the largest of the hordes of daemons, resembling the atypical daemons presented in ancient Terra’s mythology. They have the body of a human, with horned dog heads, cloven feet, and huge wings like that of a bat. Truly nightmarish creatures, it is recommended that, should you encounter one of these daemons, you throw as much gunfire in its direction as you can. Skimping for the sake of conserving ammo is pointless when facing these bags of repugnance.

Second on the list are the Bloodletters. They are the most commonly seen daemons of the Khorne hordes. They are twisted looking humanoids that appear to be rather weak but are in fact brutally strong. Again, the more rounds you impregnate their bodies with, the better. They come in droves and as such, you should stack their bodies at a goodly distance away from whatever position you may occupy when being assaulted by them. We don’t recommend you let them get close enough to get hit by their swords; they seem to be a bit on the anemic side and will steal your blood if you aren’t careful.

Thirdly we have the Flesh Hounds. They are basically huge dogs on some manner of horror drug-induced binge. They have great noses and have sniffed out even the most able of stealth practitioners. We recommend you use lots of explosive traps to make sure they never get close enough to catch you. Anything else would just suck for you.

Lastly you have the Juggernauts. These masses of demonic metal resemble the rhinoceros of Holy Terra, though they are vastly more aggressive and evil. These vicious mounts tend to kill their rider as well as everything in their path, making them one of the most indiscriminant killing machines in the Khorne horde. Anti-tank rounds are the preferred method of bringing these tough little shits down.

As with all the various Ruinous Powers, the Traitor Legions who turned on the Emperor during the Heresy can also be found with these monsters. They are fragmented from the World Eaters Legion from whence they were spawned, and most of them do no get along. Anything that worships Khorne, however, is a formidable enemy and sparing them a few extra rounds in the head is never wise.

The second member of the four Ruinous Powers is Nurgle. This ancient evil seems to have been around since the dawn of time, given that his dominion is that of death and decay. Despite that, Nurgle and those that follow him are sickeningly upbeat and optimistic about the prospect of wasting away under the weight of the pestilence Nurgle spreads. It is beyond bizarre and should you get the chance to end these misguided souls, they might even thank you for it.

Nurgle employs a number of daemonic entities that closely match their master’s repulsive, bloated, diseased form. It is no wonder than a great many people have hurled chunks after being exposed to them. If the smell doesn’t make you release a few liters of bile, you most likely are blessed with a lack of olfactory senses and should thank the Emperor for that!

The first daemon we’ll discuss is the Great Unclean One. Just like the name indicates, these massive balls of bloated disease sacks are about as rancid and foul as a daemon can get. It has been speculated that should they be washed, they would likely die of shame, but this has never been tested. Like their master, these mammoth puss bags are almost friendly in nature, which disturbs the hell out of any Imperial force that comes near it. If it breaks your heart to shot something that says nice things to people, just block your ears and focus on how ugly the things are. That should help you pull that trigger.

Next you have the Plaguebearers, the vast majority of Nurgle’s demonic horde. Unlike their jovial counterparts, these daemons simply like to spread disease, and they aren’t all that nice about it. It seems their goal in life is to infect everything they touch, and they’re damn good at it. It has been observed that they can cripple pretty much anything with disease and rot. Pulling the trigger on these rotting hordes seems to create little conflict in anyone’s conscience.

Nurglings are, for lack of a better description, smiling bags of puss and rot. Some former Nurgle worshipers claim that they are miniature representations of Nurgle himself, though they said this under extreme pain of torture so who knows how true that is. What we do know for sure is that they attack in swarms; so having a flamer or twelve around to burn them away is a pretty hot idea.

Lastly you have the Beasts of Nurgle. Imagine a huge, upbeat, and pleasant slug that excretes slime that will kill you and you won’t be far off. We recommend bombs, and lots of them.

Like the other Ruinous Powers, Nurgle has his own Traitor Legion, the Death Guard. They converted to his worship after being infected by one of Nurgle’s plagues. Purification by fire is the preferred method of dispatching these heretics, if not all out Exterminatis.

Supposedly the youngest of all the Ruinous Powers is Slaanesh. It can and often does take any form it finds pleasing to it at the time. Most often it will take a male form, but this is not always true and as such we shall call it simply it to avoid gender confusion since Slaanesh seems to be confused enough as it is. It presides over lust, greed, excess, pain, pleasure, perfection and hedonism… which seems a bit much when you think about it. According to intelligence gathered over the years, it would seem that the Eldar are to blame for this particular evil force, which doesn’t really surprise anyone given how sex crazed the Eldar are reported to be.

Slaanesh employs a host of daemons like all the other Ruinous Powers, but in contrast to the other daemons, people have described them at times as being rather pleasing to look at. This is, of course, merely a trick to capture the weak of mind and hard up of libidos. Should you find yourself remotely attracted to these creatures, it might be wise to simply shoot them in the face so the evil and ugliness inside can come out.

The first daemon employed is the Keeper of Secrets. Their appearance varies widely from bestial to humanoid. They can also be utterly abhorrent or stunningly beautiful in appearance. Regardless of these things, they are evil and will kill you the first chance they get. Mating with these things is not recommended.

Next you have the daemonettes, who are semi-androgynous creatures with crab claws for hands. Give the half-man half-woman anatomy, only truly sick individuals find them nice to look at. We advise that you avoid heavy petting with these things; they tend to take limbs off in the heat of the moment.

The Steeds of Slaanesh, often ridden by daemonettes, are huge snake-like creature with two legs that loves to use its prehensile tongue as a whip in battle. Outrunning them is impossible as they never tire, but running them down does present one with a fun challenge when you’re inside a Rhino or comparable armored vehicle.

Lastly you have the Fiends of Slaanesh. These creatures are a mishmash of insects, reptiles and humans. They are incredible vicious and evil in battle, most likely a side effect of being just so damn ugly…

The Emperor’s Children Traitor Legion follows Slaanesh, though they have dwindled significantly since their indoctrination. They are currently nothing but small bands of hedonistic pleasure seekers wielding bizarre sonic weaponry.

The last of the Ruinous Powers is Tzeentch, who presides over ambition, plotting, change and psychic powers. He is a schemer by nature and has constructed elaborate webs of plotting and intrigue the likes of which even the most adept schemers among humanity would envy. Tzeentch is heavily invested in magic as well, bestowing strange powers on his followers in an almost whimsical manner. The daemons employed by Tzeentch mirror the random and chaotic changes that drive their patron. Almost none of them look alike, and indeed that seems to be a point of pride for Tzeentch.

The first among the horde is the Lord of Change. These avian winged monstrosities are incredibly intelligent and supremely gifted in magic and psionics. Unlike other daemons, however, they are markedly weaker than their counterparts among the other Ruinous Powers. A good punch in the face will likely stun them just long enough to stick a power sword in their guts. We just cannot vouch for how effective this tactic is.

The most common daemon is the Horror, a mass of flesh, limbs and orifices that doesn’t seem to be able to make up its mind how it would like to look. The one tactical advantage these creatures seems to have is that they launch fire from their many orifices, which makes them rather pesky creatures to get near.

Another creature in the Tzeentch host that unleashes fire is the Flamer… go figure. These things breathe fire from any one of their huge maws, making them much easier to kill at range than up close. We don’t recommend trying to be a sword-wielding savior around these flaming bastards.

Screamers are akin to rays on Holy Terra. They float through the air and swoop down, rending flesh with wicked talons before retreating to start the attack again. We recommend ducking… a lot…

The Disc of Tzeentch is a mountable version of the Screamer, one that has been augmented by magic and metal to create something that can be ridden. More ducking recommended here.

Tzeentch has several Traitor Legions among his armies, the most notable of which is the Thousand Sons Legion. They seem to be walking ancient statues from Holy Terra’s distant past, but they still die fairly well when you put a bolter round in their skulls. We recommend doing that often.

While the forces of the Ruinous Powers are manifold and varied, they have one major flaw that will help you defeat them each and every time. They don’t venerate the Emperor, and you do. The Emperor grants you the resources to obliterate the forces of the Ruinous Powers, and we suggest you use them for this purpose.

***​
*Chapter Four: Heretics; Rooting out the scum of humanity​*
Heresy is bad… There is really no better way to sum this concept up. And, following the most logical path of thought, if heresy is bad then so too are heretics who hold heresy true in their hearts and minds. Seems pretty cut and dry, yes? Unfortunately, it isn’t. There are shades of gray within the realm of the heretic, where some things are and some things aren’t even though they might fall into the category on any other given day. 

Personal interpretation also plays a big role in hedging out heresy. By your own personal code of ethics, certain actions may very well be in the realm of the Emperor’s will while on the surface appearing to be acts of heresy. Other actions, by your own reckoning, might well be heresy in the guise of the Emperor’s will and must be stamped out before it can infect others. No two Inquisitors will ever agree on what is and what is not heresy because they each have their own ideas on the subject and their own agendas. Let’s face it; you didn’t take this job to get told what to do so why should you listen to anyone else’s opinion when you’ve got a perfectly good opinion on your own.

That being said, there are a few things that are regarded as heresy across the board, no matter whom you talk to about the subject. First and foremost is the resurgence of the Ecclesiarchy circa the Age of Apostasy. Having insane Ecclesiarchs is not a good thing, which is why everyone can agree that someone who attempts to revive the ‘good old days’ is nothing but a dirty heretic. 

Then you have things like witches and other psychic monstrosities. They are abominations and because they will not submit to the rigors of Imperial control, need to die. In your encounters with witches, you might run aground of a handful that might profess that they are humble servants of the Emperor and do not require purging. This is merely a ruse. No witch is a loyal servant of the Emperor or else they would have submitted themselves to Imperial custody ages ago and there would have been no need to hunt them down in the first place. 

And let us not forget the mutant. While there are mutants within the ranks of the Imperial Guard and other such places, these are sanctioned and regulated abominations under the complete control of their regulatory agencies. We are more interested in anything not on a leash or in the Imperial Guard being used as frontline fodder where it belongs. The majority of mutant kind is unintelligent, violent, and a danger to normal citizens of the Imperium. Exterminating them is not only acceptable but also usually expected of you in your office as an Inquisitor. Don’t let the masses down. 

As stated before, if you think someone or something is heretical and deserves to be put to death, don’t hesitate to go with your gut. And if you have lingering thoughts that someone you might condemn in this fashion might actually be innocent, it is best to just push those thoughts out of your mind. No one is going to do an audit on how many people you’ve branded a heretic.

***​
*Chapter Five: Aliens; the Lithe, the Bioweapons, and the Uglies​*
Next on our agenda are the aliens that infest the galaxy. The three most prevalent among them are the Eldar, the Tyranids, and the Orks. While it would be rather easy, based on the gathered intelligence on alien species the Inquisition has collected over the millennia, to elaborate at length on each of these three species. For more in depth research, it has been agreed upon that independent study is always preferred to simply browsing a manual and it is with that thought in mind that this manual shall only touch briefly on each race.

We will first examine the Eldar, a long-lived race of beings that once held dominion over the galaxy prior to the Emperor’s coming. The Eldar are quite advanced as far as technology is concerned, having spent a great deal longer developing such things than humanity. This advancement is shadowed by their galactic empire’s fall and the fragmentation of the race into three separate groups. 

First you have the Craftworld Eldar; these Eldar live on gigantic ships that serve as both their home and a mobile platform from which they launch assaults against the Imperium and sometimes other galactic entities... but mainly they just harass the Imperium. While there are more than three dozen reported Craftworld vessels that have been encountered throughout the history of the Imperium, there are six that we know of that play a major role in the galaxy’s affairs.

The Alaitoc Craftworld spends a good majority of the time in the Segmentum Ultima. In engagements with this Craftworld, it has become apparent that they favor the use of long-ranged tactics versus close quarters combat. It is also rumored that while there are a great deal of Alaitoc Eldar, most of them do not take up residence on their Craftworld. Most of them strike out on their own, which lends credence to the thought that they are a fragmented people who do not band together easily.

The Altansar Craftworld was thought, until recently, to have been pulled into the Eye of Terror in the Segmentum Solar. This, however, has been refuted by claims of sightings from Imperial forces in the region that claim that this Craftworld has engaged in operations near Holy Terra. Such rumors are mostly false, though the Craftworld is indeed in Imperial controlled space, they are currently under the scrutiny of the Ordo Xenos while they ascertain whether they can be of use to the fight against Chaos or if they should simply be purged.

The Biel-tan Craftworld is among the most martially oriented Eldar known. While they generally maintain their position along the Southern Rim, it is not unknown for a Fleet of Biel-tan Eldar to be deployed to aid the Maiden Worlds throughout the galaxy. While there have been many run-ins with these Eldar by Imperial Forces in the past, it would seem that they have a special loathing for the Orks, which makes things much easier on us in areas where they are active. 

The Iyanden Craftworld was once very powerful. This has since changed thanks to an encounter with Tyranid forces. Thanks to this invasion, most of their population was decimated, which has forced them to use a great many Wraithlords and Wraithguard to mount a defense of their dying Craftworld. They are generally not seen as a threat to Imperial Forces.

The Saim-Hann Craftworld is composed of some of the more barbaric among Eldar kind who traverse the stars. These Eldar favor hit and run raids rather than conventional fighting, which has led to Imperial scholars labeling them as little more than well-equipped savages. Regardless of this, they are a formidable enemy and caution should be exercised when encountering them.

Lastly we have the Ulthwé Craftworld. This Craftworld has the misfortunate distinction of orbiting the Eye of Terror in a locked orbit. This means that they suffer constant bombardments by the forces of Chaos. This also means that they are some of the most hardened and battle ready Eldar that you might encounter. This proximity to the Eye of Terror also means that these Eldar have an unusually high number of psychics among their numbers. These things combined make them a very powerful enemy should you have the misfortune of encountering them.

The next group of Eldar we will touch briefly on is the Exodites. These are Eldar who have abandoned any notion of space travel and live on the surface of one of the many Maiden Worlds. These Eldar are tribal in nature and have no concept of technology or culture. Most of them are short-lived compared to their brethren and almost all the Exodite Eldar are beneath the Imperium’s notice. You can, however, subjugate them if you so choose given that they will likely be easily conquered and oppressed, as all aliens should be.

The Dark Eldar are the last splinter group of the Eldar we are going to cover. These Eldar are much more reclusive than their Craftworld counterparts. Most of them originate from a city inside the Webway, however they can also be found conducting pirate raids and doing mercenary work. These Dark Eldar seem to have a history of drinking other beings ‘souls’ to sustain themselves, which gives credence to the theory that they are in league with the forces of the Ruinous Powers and cannot be trusted.

Next in our examination of the aliens we come upon the Tyranids. These creatures are a perversion of many different species across countless worlds in our galaxy as well as possibly others. It is rather easy to say that whatever they touch, they corrupt. They are barely intelligent by most standards, and yet they are rather successful in their campaigns of carnage simply because they follow the old adage that if you throw enough bodies at a problem, it will eventually go away. And give that they seem to be able to just spawn hordes out of nowhere; it has so far been pretty successful for them. Liberal use of Exterminatus when dealing with worlds that have already fallen is recommended.

*Chapter Six: Exterminatus; Why not?*​
In this chapter we delve into the ultimate power of the Inquisitorial Remit, the Exterminatus order. In general, it is the practice of the Inquisition to preserve as much of the Imperium in generally the same condition we found it in (minus the traitors, heretics, daemons, and aliens that lurk and filth it up). That being said, there are times when even our extensive knowledge, power, and influence are not enough to wrest control of lost holdings from our enemies. Sad to say this does happen to even the most seasoned among our order. 

The order of Exterminatus is, in a nutshell, an order to obliterate from existence an entire world. This does not simply mean that we blast the planet into oblivion and let the pieces float where they may… even if it is a big part of it. What this also means is striking it and all of its inhabitants (past and present) from the Imperial rosters. In a word, we rip it out of the sky and out of the annals of history. And then, once that’s done, we don’t talk about it ever again. Never happened…

The downside to liberal use of the Exterminatus order is that someday, you’re going to destroy a world that someone was rather fond of. It does invite a bit of anger and vengeance from those loyal denizens of the Imperium who might not have been around the planet at the time and didn’t know just how filthy or corrupt the place really way. In anticipation of these events, it is strongly advised that you gather evidence to support your decision. While you are not in any way accountable to these people (unless they are fellow Inquisitors and they have more influence than you do, in which case you’d damn well better have evidence stockpiled to avoid actual repercussions), it is never a bad idea to have something up your sleeve. Once proof is supplied, only heretics and traitors would further pursue restitution and the like, and those that do can be labeled as such and disposed of. Just look at it as another in a long series of tying up loose ends.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

jonileth said:


> Granted, they’re only going to use it to slay a Chaos daemon and be killed in the process… but at least they look damn good doing it.


Best part of it for me. Love it so far, can't wait to see the rest. Especially "Exterminatus, Why Not?"


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Most enjoyable so far. Keep it up.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

First two complete chapters added to the manual.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Even better than the first! 

"You are above them;they know it, they hate it, and you shouldn't give a damn."

Best part. Made me bust out laughing and get confused looks from my family.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

VixusKragov said:


> Even better than the first!
> 
> "You are above them;they know it, they hate it, and you shouldn't give a damn."
> 
> Best part. Made me bust out laughing and get confused looks from my family.


Glad you liked it. And on that note, Chapter Three is up.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

"Slaanesh seems to be confused enough as it is."

How true. I found the whole Slaanesh section quite ... pleasureful.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

The people that you will have to deal with as far as getting around is concerned is the Navis Nobilite. They provide Navigators for every Imperial vessel out there. Piss them off and you might as well kiss traveling anywhere goodbye. Worse yet, they might give you a Navigator that can’t even find their way into the next room, never mind through the Warp, and then you’ll really be screwed.


i laughed so loud the cats jumped off the bed, there were so many funny bits in this that i thouraghly enjoyed it well done my friend


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Chapter Four and part of Five are now included.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha Heresy is bad....kinda got that strange character from south park popping in to my head


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, I did think of Mr. Mackey when I wrote that. I just forgot to throw in the 'mmkay' in there.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, I know it's been forever but I decided to polish this off and call it a done project. Enjoy.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hehehehehe this was gold, sort of the Uplifting Primer just for the Inquisition. Pissing off different people would not be good, and the Arbites-section is nice, but you should maybe add a warning if you stretches their patience too far they have a nasty streak of shooting you in the knees and preparing you for execution.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Beaviz81 said:


> Hehehehehe this was gold, sort of the Uplifting Primer just for the Inquisition.


That's kind of where I was going with it, but I wanted it to be a little more humor and a little less propaganda.


----------

